# Auch von mir ein gutes Neues Jahr



## Johnson79 (1 Jan. 2009)

Hallo

ich wünsche allen hier ein gutes und vorallem gesundes neues Jahr.

Johnson


----------



## blabber (2 Jan. 2009)

Auch ich, der seit heute hier registriert ist, wünsche ein frohes Neues Jahr


----------



## maierchen (2 Jan. 2009)

Beiden ein frohes neues jahr und herzlich wilkommen hier!


----------



## Tokko (2 Jan. 2009)

:thx: ihr Zwei.

Herzlich Willkommen und alles Gute für das neue Jahr.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## General (2 Jan. 2009)

An euch beiden Herzlich Willkommen im Board und viel Spaß


----------

